# Captain America: The Winter Soldier Is My Favorite Super Hero



## NazneenKhan (Nov 11, 2013)

Just now saw the trailer of Captain America: The Winter Soldier. It’s really amazing and just can’t wait to see this movie.

Chris Evans returns as the iconic Super Hero character Steve Rogers aka Captain America, along with Scarlett Johansson as Black Widow and Samuel L. Jackson as Nick Fury.

I am also sharing the posters of my favorite super hero movie. Hope you would like it.

I am sure this movie is going to create history on the box office by breaking all the previous records. 

Watch Trailer Here: http://www.youtube.com/user/MARVEL


----------



## Star_Psy (Oct 29, 2013)

NazneenKhan said:


> Just now saw the trailer of Captain America: The Winter Soldier. It’s really amazing and just can’t wait to see this movie.
> 
> Chris Evans returns as the iconic Super Hero character Steve Rogers aka Captain America, along with Scarlett Johansson as Black Widow and Samuel L. Jackson as Nick Fury.
> 
> ...


We need to use his influence to help us with the security checks. LOL!!!ound:


----------



## ShoaibShaikh (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow....amazing trailer.....


----------

